# Colorado Elk 2020



## Harpoon Brother (Feb 13, 2015)

Anyone going to Colorado for elk this fall? I am heading to Unit 12 for 1st rifle


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)

I’ll be there for archery with a good buddy. Definitely excited even though neither of us have a clue what we’re doing. First out of state hunt for both of us.


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

I am leaving in 27 days for my first archery Colorado elk hunt. Have never hunted out of state, should be a great trip.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I’ll be there August 31st - September 10th. Way too early but that’s all we had available.


----------



## Burt Davis (Jan 14, 2018)

I’ll be there for 1st rifle, can’t come soon enough!


Burt


----------



## ducksarge (Jul 3, 2011)

Unit 48 for me, archery. Will be there 9/19.


----------



## acarroll1 (Aug 27, 2007)

1st rifle, first time out there, counting the days


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Brother and I will be there for archery. Leaving here on the 12th and hunting for 2 weeks.

Third time's the charm.


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

This will be my 6th elk trip? 2nd time doing archery. Going Sept 20-30. We’ve waited 4 years before having enough points for the area we like. Looking forward to it. Thinking about getting an OTC bear tag too. Exercising sucks! Lol. We self guide and base camp. We’ve gotten very sophisticated over the years with camp comfort, but now look for ways to cut back on “stuff”.


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

Heading out in mid September for a week in south central colorado.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll get some scouting in for all you guys going mid September. LOL


----------



## MuddybootsGB (May 14, 2016)

Not sure if I will be pulling off a hunt this year but I am doing the exercise and today was a tough one with 80 and 95% humidity. Walked 5 miles, drank 2 liters on trail, still was drenched by time I got back to truck. Days like today will test your desire and motivation which fuels me to get it done. I am either going to go early archery or 2nd rifle depending upon Covid conditions. My wife and I are in high risk group (I am 70) so I need to take extra precautions and it may prohibit my hunt this year. But will keep doing the work and at least I will be raring to go for MI!


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Muddyboots I sure hope I'm still going when I'm 70! I'm only 50 and it's hard to stay motivated some days .

Way to go!


----------



## MuddybootsGB (May 14, 2016)

bw: thx, it gets harder for sure but the fear of not being able to do it is as big of a motivator as anything else. I bet once you give up, everything gets harder. I may be able to go with an outfitter again next year which may be the best means for me at my age but once you debone the weight you carry goes down big time.

BTW - if you are not working out with trekking poles, get them! Like having 4x4 walking and you will love them out west. I have bought $$$$ over the years but the best I have used are from Walmart at $19!!! I have been using the same pair since 2017 mule deer hunt in ND Badlands and still going strong. You cannot believe how much they help carrying weight. My previous poles were close to $100 a set and didn't hold up nearly as well.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Outdoor-...alking-Hiking-Pole-Set/36549842?selected=true


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Been using them since 2015, but have wrecked a couple expensive ones.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

MuddybootsGB said:


> Not sure if I will be pulling off a hunt this year but I am doing the exercise and today was a tough one with 80 and 95% humidity. Walked 5 miles, drank 2 liters on trail, still was drenched by time I got back to truck. Days like today will test your desire and motivation which fuels me to get it done. I am either going to go early archery or 2nd rifle depending upon Covid conditions. My wife and I are in high risk group (I am 70) so I need to take extra precautions and it may prohibit my hunt this year. But will keep doing the work and at least I will be raring to go for MI!


You’re an inspiration Muddyboots. If I am training for an elk hunt at 70 I’ll feel like 
I really made it. 

My family is a large breed and hardly anyone makes it into their 60’s so elk hunting at 70 seems like a pipe dream.


----------



## MuddybootsGB (May 14, 2016)

First, I forgot ot mention that if you do buy the trekking poles from WallyWorld, get a pair of cane replacement tips. They will usually fit right over the hard rubber tips and provide nicer walking and grip.

I am not only training for a hunt but longer life. I had a heart attack in 2005 and ended up with 5 stents. Lucky to still be here. I am going to post the little story up if you are in higher risk group because of how it happened and what I did only by sheer chance which I believe saved my life. I know the story saved at least 2 other lives because they had similar incident and recalled my story and went directly to ER. 

_"September 2005, I was in Arkansas for a week on business and didn't feel very well. Nothing special but not right. Came home on 30th and went out bowhunting on openeing day Sat. the 1st. Carried tree stand in 3/4 mile into swamp, killed doe. Told son and he said stay in tree a nice buck is coming to you. I watched the buck for short while and he never really gave me the perfect shot at 42 yards so I passed. It was opening day so I thought I had lots of time. My son saw me struggled a bit just field dressing her out and offered to drag her out for me. Not shooting the buck probably saved my life as well as my son dragging the doe out for me. Sunday came around and still didn't feel right. Went to Doc on Monday and ran some tests and all was well. Monday evening I was in pole barn and didn't feel right again. Went to ER since I felt there was definitely wrong and could not shake that feeling "something bad is going to happen" or the sense of "impending doom" . They ran some tests and came back and told me they would have a room ready for me in 20 minutes in cardio vascular unit. Could have knocked me down with feather! Seems I had heart attack in preceding week. No chest or arm pains at all. BP runs 115/75 with 55 at rest pulse so go figure. All numbers were good. Everything turned out great. Angiogram with 5 stents and back in business in 3 weeks. Climbed same tree 3 weeks after stents and was there to see my son arrow a terrific 8 pt'er. Life makes you think what is important in these times. Why am I telling you this story? I am here today due my own will to find out why I didn't feel right. So close to losing it all if I didn't listen to that little voice we all have that tells you when something isn't quite right. Don't assume all is OK if a Doc sends you home. If you don't feel right keep after it until you close it out. Don't be macho over this stuff. Do something about it. I recently lost a good friend who didn't listen to that little voice. You can't lose even if you are wrong. Take care guys and listen to that little voice. It may save your life. BTW - the Heart Association states the "impending doom" is a feeling that pending heart attack victims have reported consistently.
Safe hunting and long life."
_
Since I wrote this, my optometrist was at a Thanksgiving dinner and he told me he had the awful feeling of dread and impending doom and mentally recalled my story. Stood up at table and said he was going to ER. They tried to change his mind but he didn't. He dragged his wife there and they ran the tests based upon the red flags he told them about as "feeling of dread". They came back with same story, "we have a bed for you in cardio lab"! He got 3 stents and was told he was on cusp of the "big one" and may not have made it. He listened to that little voice as well. 

I also have the worse classification for spinal stenosis and spinal arthritis so I live in pain every day but the exercise helps a lot. I am 6'4" and 255 pounds and hope to get down to 245 by fall. 

Why am I saying this? Life can be really tough and sometimes you have to decide the quality of life that you are going to have and maybe what's left. I watched my brother fade away from poor health that he chose not to fight and swore I will never let that happen to me. When you don't think you can go another step, you will surprise yourself if you just go that extra one. Even if only 1/2 mile, you will feel the reward and get that mental edge to push even farther the next time.

Safe Hunting to ALL!


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Great post.

You sound a lot like my dad. He's had all sorts of health issues since his late 30's. He's 68 now and still going even though the docs all told him he wouldn't be. 

Keep hammerin!


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

20 days until we leave for south west Colorado for OTC archery elk. Have been training and buying gear for the last 6 months. Bought all my food recently and starting to pack. Getting nervous, we have never hunted outside of the great state of Michigan.
Good luck to everyone heading west, be safe and shoot straight.


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hunted the SW part a couple times. It's a beautiful area. Have fun!


----------

